# Primärschlüssel herausfinden



## Robt (28. Sep 2005)

Hi Leute,

gibt es eine Methode, die mir den Primärschlüssel zurückliefert bzw. erkenntlich macht, ob die Column einer ist oder nicht. 
Thx Robt


----------



## Bleiglanz (28. Sep 2005)

DatabaseMetadata#getPrimaryKeys


----------



## Robt (28. Sep 2005)

Scheisse is das einfach, hab nur anner faschen Stelle gesucht.... DANKE!!!


----------



## Guest (21. Nov 2006)

Hi,

wenn ich das ganze bei Access versuche kommt folgende Fehlermeldung : 



> java.sql.SQLException: [Microsoft][ODBC Driver Manager] Der Treiber unterstützt diese Funktion nicht



Gibts eine andere Möglichkeit an die Primärschlüssel heran zukommen?


----------



## thE_29 (21. Nov 2006)

Nicht jede Datenbank unterstützt das!

Access unterstützt sowieso am wenigsten...


----------



## SnooP (21. Nov 2006)

Der ODBC-Treiber kann das nicht - aber es gibt andere Treiber die das können... ob die allerdings kostenlos sind???  google mal.

Aber vielleicht gibt es für Access nen SQL-Statement der dir die keys der db anzeigen kann? sowas wie: "show keys from <SomeTable>"...


----------

